# Are you going for prettyboy look or a chad look?



## Deleted member 2012 (Jun 25, 2019)

Pretty boy: More focus on face, also having a balance with some feminine traits, body is just lean, not too much muscle. Doesn't require a tall height or a very good frame, average suffices.

Chad slayer: Very masculine face, tall and ripped with good frame. Face doesn't need to be as aesthetic as prettyboy but it's much more masculine with little to none feminine traits. Often more facial hair. 

Both can slay, which one are you going for?


----------



## dogtown (Jun 25, 2019)

The non subhuman look


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jun 25, 2019)

for the rope


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm going for a combination of masc with leanness and overall aesthetics.


----------



## her (Jun 25, 2019)

tall prettyboy with good frame and skull (chico) is ideal imo


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 25, 2019)

you don't get to choose. most pretty boys have masculine faces anyway. look at chico he has massive skull and good hooding


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 25, 2019)

just be gl. pretty boy vs chad memes are stupid


----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> most pretty boys have masculine faces anyway.








not that masculine just plain *attractive*.
I'm personally more on the masculine side.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jun 25, 2019)

I've been genetically predisposed to look like neither


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 25, 2019)

Just rope if you're a prettyboy

Chad masc slayer like me or death


----------



## Mr manlet (Jun 25, 2019)

Chad, just need rhino for harmony.

Kinda have a prettyboy Chad thing going on.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jun 25, 2019)

A mix I guess but on the prettyboy side. 
I can't technically be a prettyboy because I have a large nose, a broad chin and acne scars all over my face and a long midface but I still don't look masculine. My frame is also too bad for a Chad and so is my height. 

Prettyboy look is ideal imo. Tall prettyboy with a big dick is the ultimate mogger.


----------



## HighTGymcel (Jun 25, 2019)

the @BrettyBoy one


----------



## GoonCel (Jun 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> The non subhuman look


----------



## Hunter (Jun 25, 2019)

A mix between the two.


----------



## disillusioned (Jun 25, 2019)

Pretty boy is a myth. Only phaggots like them.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jun 25, 2019)

Prettyboy face on a masculine skull. Basically what the guys on dirty daddies ig have


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jun 25, 2019)

Chad lasts way longer. Tyson Beckford is a good mix of both and has lasted for years.
Btw @disillusioned this nigger mogs you even with no hair


----------



## Zyros (Jun 25, 2019)

framecels like me have no other option that aiming for prettyboy


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 25, 2019)

disillusioned said:


> Pretty boy is a myth. Only phaggots like them.


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 25, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> View attachment 72657
> 
> not that masculine just plain *attractive*.
> I'm personally more on the masculine side.


this is not a pretty boy. this is a faggot


----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> this is not a pretty boy. this is a faggot


Who has millions of fangirls & wifed a supermodel in his 20's.


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 25, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> Who has millions of fangirls & wifed a supermodel in his 20's.


he got money and status buddy boyo


----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> he got money and status buddy boyo


You are legit autistic if you think girls masturbate to his picture cause of money & status.


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 25, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> You are legit autistic if you think girls masturbate to his picture cause of money & status.


even david schwimmer from friends has millions of fan girls calling him cute. females lie
i'm not saying that bieber is ugly. But he's not a good example of pretty boy. He's no chadlite


----------



## mido the slayer (Jun 25, 2019)

With good frame and some muscles


----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> even david schwimmer from friends has millions of fan girls calling him cute. females lie


AHHH you pain me.


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 25, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> AHHH you pain me.


what are you a faggot defending JB's cock


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 25, 2019)

Wish I was more prettyboy than masc tbh


----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> what are you a faggot defending JB's cock


https://instagram.com/bizzleinblack?igshid=ar5je8u68qvr To say that he isn't good looking is legit sub 70 iq. Fangirls aren't making Insta accounts of his face for other fangirls because they find him ugly.


----------



## fobos (Jun 25, 2019)

idk bro whatever gets me matches


----------



## Mr manlet (Jun 25, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Wish I was more prettyboy than masc tbh


Na bro, masculine skull is best.

Especially for looking good when older. Wrinkles don't suit prettyboys like on a masculine looking dude.


----------



## fobos (Jun 25, 2019)

Pretty boy is just a Chad with fancy hairstyle and glowing skin


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 25, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Na bro, masculine skull is best.
> 
> Especially for looking good when older. Wrinkles don't suit prettyboys like on a masculine looking dude.


But true prime jbs are forever out of my reach
5 years of slaying prime jbs as a pretty boy before ageing>masculine me


----------



## Mr manlet (Jun 25, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> But true prime jbs are forever out of my reach
> 5 years of slaying prime jbs as a pretty boy before ageing>masculine me


Yeah okay but what age are you about? 20's? 30's?


----------



## Uncle Sam (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm closer to prettyboy than chad so that's what I'll go for


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 25, 2019)

I think a mix of both?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> But true prime jbs are forever out of my reach
> 5 years of slaying prime jbs as a pretty boy before ageing>masculine me


No they are not. very very quickly estrogen levels are skyrocketing and the cultures female sluttyness increases too. very soon these prime jbs will want more and more masc men im assuming


----------



## Einon (Jun 25, 2019)

Maybe a mix of both.My eyes are not masculine,so I'm hoping to get the same facial asthetic as some k-pop idols.Which is to say decent jawline and cheekbones with femenine eyes.I'll fraud a good hairline.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 25, 2019)

Mr manlet said:


> Yeah okay but what age are you about? 20's? 30's?


I’m 20


----------



## HereForReasons (Jun 25, 2019)

Let me see who voted fucking what


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> No they are not. very very quickly estrogen levels are skyrocketing and the cultures female sluttyness increases too. very soon these prime jbs will want more and more masc men im assuming


I’ll hope so for my sake


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 25, 2019)

if you try to fix flaws like nose and work on your ratios that is more of a pretty look, while working on your lower third, fillers and implants are more of a slayer look. Depending on the fillers ofc


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 25, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> if you try to fix flaws like nose and work on your ratios that is more of a pretty look, while working on your lower third, fillers and implants are more of a slayer look. Depending on the fillers ofc


Yeh I reckon rhino will make me more pretty looking


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> I’ll hope so for my sake





TubOfLard said:


> I’ll hope so for my sake


you have a good blend of apeal on both ways anyway dude I'm sure some jbs would want to get pounded by you? give it a try if you haven't already.


----------



## Aids! (Jun 25, 2019)

I would rather be pretty boy. Idk which I look closer to though.


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 25, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Yeh I reckon rhino will make me more pretty looking


from what ive seen you should just work on your nose and chin, ur ratios are good


----------



## Aids! (Jun 25, 2019)

Knajjd is ideal tbh.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

Aids! said:


> Knajjd is ideal tbh.


if you are trannymaxxing yes


----------



## Aids! (Jun 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> if you are trannymaxxing yes


Yeah. Androgynous twinks are the best looking guys to me assuming they have good harmony and features. Idk why knajjd isn't a fan of his own appearance.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

Aids! said:


> Yeah. Androgynous twinks are the best looking guys to me assuming they have good harmony and features. Idk why knajjd isn't a fan of his own appearance.


inject


----------



## HSM1 (Jun 25, 2019)

I am deff masculine.


----------



## Aids! (Jun 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> inject


Feminine faced skinny guys constantly get modeling careers dude. They are the best looking.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

Aids! said:


> Feminine faced skinny guys constantly get modeling careers dude. They are the best looking.




yet the best models are more masc than pretty boy you deluded low t low iq fgt


----------



## Aids! (Jun 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> yet the best models are more masc than pretty boy you deluded low t low iq fht


David gandy is not better looking than Matt ox


----------



## Mr manlet (Jun 25, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> I’m 20


Will get better as you get older. And pretty boy is not timeless.


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 25, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Pretty boy: More focus on face, also having a balance with some feminine traits, body is just lean, not too much muscle. Doesn't require a tall height or a very good frame, average suffices.
> 
> Chad slayer: Very masculine face, tall and ripped with good frame. Face doesn't need to be as aesthetic as prettyboy but it's much more masculine with little to none feminine traits. Often more facial hair.
> 
> Both can slay, which one are you going for?


I will try to reach the chad look, infact I'm chewing and bonemashing to get a better chin and jaw. As regard the beard I don't have a full one at 21 years old yet, so i'm using minoxidil to grow it.
I think straight long eyebrows fit to the chad look, so I used minox to grow them with this shape


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

Aids! said:


> David gandy is not better looking than Matt ox
> View attachment 72830



It's over for you
Id legit fuck that twink faggot up and I mog him even though im fat and you think that women like that???
please be trolling


----------



## Aids! (Jun 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> It's over for you
> Id legit fuck that twink faggot up and I mog him even though im fat and you think that women like that???
> please be trolling


Grown women constantly comment on how good looking Matt ox is and will be as he gets older


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

Aids! said:


> Grown women constantly comment on how good looking Matt ox is and will be as he gets older


how old is he?


----------



## Aids! (Jun 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> how old is he?


14


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 25, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> from what ive seen you should just work on your nose and chin, ur ratios are good


Yeh a better nose would help me harmonywise


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

Aids! said:


> 14


can't predict how he is going to grow up to look like but if you wan't to look androgynous its fucking over even if you hit your goal. the kid is not even masculine at all but from pics I just searched up he seems to have ok bone structure. since he hasn't had a growth spurt yet he probably won't be that dimorphic at all and will still looking quite fem even as an adult but who knows?.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jun 25, 2019)

dogtown said:


> The non subhuman look


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jun 25, 2019)

Aids! said:


> 14


just found this on a video of him.

it's over for both of you






top comment btw


----------



## Aids! (Jun 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> just found this on a video of him.
> 
> it's over for both of you
> 
> ...


Lmao. I've seen that comment b4.


----------



## x30001 (Jun 25, 2019)

Aids! said:


> Feminine faced skinny guys constantly get modeling careers dude. They are the best looking.



Peeper


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jun 25, 2019)

fobos said:


> whatever gets me matches


----------



## rockndogs (Jun 25, 2019)

I just need to get lean and i think i'll be good to go. But it's hard af when depressed


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 25, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> I just need to get lean and i think i'll be good to go. But it's hard af when depressed


Do it bro

I don't even pay attention to what you say ngl but you have a likeable face so I reckon you're decent and I want you to succeed

Brutal blackpill


----------



## rockndogs (Jun 25, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Do it bro
> 
> I don't even pay attention to what you say ngl but you have a likeable face so I reckon you're decent and I want you to succeed
> 
> Brutal blackpill



I will not shipost anymore. I'll only make high IQ and constructive comments from now on.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 25, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> I will not shipost anymore. I'll only make high IQ and constructive comments from now on.


Be the man your face is


----------



## Vishnuk (Jun 25, 2019)

Aids! said:


> David gandy is not better looking than Matt ox
> View attachment 72830


Yes he is nigger. SCHLEEP? my fucking ass. You try to fit in but you sound fucking autistic as hell. Tryhard nigger tryna use teen slang like he actually has some sort of status jfl.
OP, there is no, pretty boy or masc archetypes. They're all a meme. Some people such as KJ Apa





__





Weiterleitungshinweis






www.google.com





has masc features but will is considered a pretty boy because he's still young.


----------



## Aids! (Jun 26, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> Yes he is nigger. SCHLEEP? my fucking ass. You try to fit in but you sound fucking autistic as hell. Tryhard nigger tryna use teen slang like he actually has some sort of status jfl.
> OP, there is no, pretty boy or masc archetypes. They're all a meme. Some people such as KJ Apa
> 
> 
> ...


I don't "try" to use teen slang it's just how I'm used to talking. Why does that bother you?


----------



## Pex1992 (Jun 26, 2019)

None ...bloated face


----------



## Einon (Jun 26, 2019)

Zyros said:


> framecels like me have no other option that aiming for prettyboy


Brutal


----------



## SHARK (Jun 26, 2019)

Pretty boy is ideal, I probably only have a chance at pretttyboy because my eye area isn’t masculine at all


----------



## Framletgod (Jun 26, 2019)

im ethnic already got wide frame and big neck have to go with chad


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 26, 2019)

my ideal is to be a prettyboy, but my face is too masculine for that. im gonna make lean gains in the gym to even it out.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jun 26, 2019)

I have a gay looking face more on the feminine side. I can slay kpop fangirls easy


----------

